
How to Create a Chatbot with Python - techtor
https://towardsdatascience.com/how-to-create-a-chatbot-with-python-deep-learning-in-less-than-an-hour-56a063bdfc44
======
Coviam
Engati’s Bot answers roughly 55% of all questions Look at how customer Support
chatbots can improve your service experience and two case studies of self-
service bots that will inspire you to create your own before they make it to a
human. Build your bot using these templates from the best chatbot platform
[http://s.engati.com/1qk](http://s.engati.com/1qk)

